# 2001 nissan LE speaker size



## filmerskier97 (Aug 28, 2006)

hey im looking into upgrading my speakers in my 2001 LE nissan pathfinder, but im not sure what the speaker size is. also if you do get new speakers should i also look into getting a new amplifier, and what type of speakers should i buy? please respond if you have any answers. THX


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

You will probably have 6 1/2 in your doors. cc city sells good speakers as do ebay. your factory headunit probably puts out 20-30 watts peak. the kind speaker of speaker you will want depends on your wants and how loud you want to be. i would suggest any 60 rms loudspeaker with no amp. they will not have as much bass as your factory did but i will be louder and sound clearer. but if u want a lil bump you can get a 8 are so, but u will need an amp to power just about any sub.

it all depends on what u want and how much u wanna spend!!!!!!


----------

